# Resume and GPA



## Filibuckeye (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've read and heard a lot a different opinions on putting (or omitting) a low GPA on a resume so I thought I would see what you all think. I'm a recent ME grad with a not-so-stellar GPA (2.79) and really no experience. While I have gotten a couple interviews with my GPA on my resume, I'm still not sure whether to leave it on or not. I passed the Oct 2010 FE exam so I know that's a plus. Could that sort of replace my GPA or should I keep it on?

Thanks.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 20, 2011)

Filibuckeye said:


> Hey everyone,I've read and heard a lot a different opinions on putting (or omitting) a low GPA on a resume so I thought I would see what you all think. I'm a recent ME grad with a not-so-stellar GPA (2.79) and really no experience. While I have gotten a couple interviews with my GPA on my resume, I'm still not sure whether to leave it on or not. I passed the Oct 2010 FE exam so I know that's a plus. Could that sort of replace my GPA or should I keep it on?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in the "dont volunteer anything you dont want them to know" camp. If they ask, be honest and tell them, but I wouldn't bring it up otherwise.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 20, 2011)

GPAs should not normally go on a resume. It either looks like bragging, or in the case of a not so good GPA, it can hurt you.

Some resumes of course require it to be seen, like on USAjobs for federal positions, but if they don't require it, don't put it on.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

I think i heard 2.8 to 2.9 is about the nationwide average for Engineering Degrees..

Im a proud owner of a 2.9 GPA and havent ever had a need to discuss it since then 

When I applied for my MBA they said they normally dont take less than a 3.0 but they recognized that engineering degrees consisits of more than writing papers full of bullshit (actual words used by then Georgia State University Business School)


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2011)

The rule of thumb I heard when in college was that if it was a 3.0 or above to include it. It it wasn't leave it off.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine was good, so I left it on, especially since I was just coming out of college and didn't have work experience to throw on there. It's still there for now, but as I accumulate projects and experience, it will take a hike to free up some real estate.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in the leave it off camp. There are too many schools and programs that grade inflate, so grades are far less important in the real world that academics like to think.

You have an ABET-accredited Engineering degree and are a registered EI/EIT. That's all you need to show.

You might have to put a GPA for some jobs, but don't volunteer it.

Either you graduate or not. Either you pass the FE or fail. Some schools are looking into eliminating grades and just doing a pass/fail for all classes.

What do you call a med student who graduates at the bottom of his class?


----------



## cableguy (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a mix. My most recent resume, I left off the GPA, but included the "cum laude". Because dangit, I earned it.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 21, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> When I applied for my MBA they said they normally dont take less than a 3.0 but they recognized that engineering degrees consisits of more than writing papers full of bullshit (actual words used by then Georgia State University Business School)


Awesome! If I ever try to get an MBA, I want to go there!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2011)

cableguy said:


> I'm a mix. My most recent resume, I left off the GPA, but included the "cum laude". Because dangit, I earned it.


I haven't included a GPA since my first resume out of school, but I do include "with High Honors". For some reason my alma mater doesn't use the term "cum laude". Perhaps there was to much giggling at the graduation ceremonies.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 21, 2011)

Seems like "high honors" would also cause some giggling.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > When I applied for my MBA they said they normally dont take less than a 3.0 but they recognized that engineering degrees consisits of more than writing papers full of bullshit (actual words used by then Georgia State University Business School)
> ...


I didn't have to take the GMAT because of my engineering background. They figured if I could get straight A's in an engineering masters program and pass the PE I was jolly damn well qualified to take their program.

I'm learning a lot, but the hardest class there doesn't even compare to a senior level design class.

I'm taking a class this term that is supposed to have a math based prereq but they let me take it anyway because I have a strong math background from eng school.

The prereq is basically learning higher Excel functions to do linear regression and stuff. I learned how to do that in grad school, by hand before they'd let us use the computer.


----------

